# How to Package Used Pro Pan Eyeshadow for shipping



## tropical_smiles (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

How do you guys package the Pro Pan Eyeshadows for shipping?  Since there is no casing for Pro Pans..I just want to know the best way to protect it from getting shattered in the mailing system.  There are a few things I am started to clear out of my collection.  Not a whole lot but things that are starting to double up or that I just don't use.  Let me know.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 9, 2007)

*How to Package Used Pro Pan for shipping*

Ok i really thought i had posted it but I don't see my post anymore.

Anyways I am going to put up a mini sale soon on some of my used pro pan.  Since I do not have the original box that comes with it. How do you specktralettes package the pro pan for mailing?


----------



## aeni (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How to Package Used Pro Pan for shipping*

Warn buyers ahead of time that the eyeshadow may break due to rough handling in shipping and that you are taking extra shipping precautions (aka bubble wrap).  If it breaks, it's simple to fix as long as it's shipped in a little plastic bag (like craft sized).  You just need some isopropyl alcohol and something to mash/stir it all, flatten, dry, and re-imprint.

And offer insurance.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 10, 2007)

well, i bought some eyeshadow pans from a seller and they wrap it in tissue then put all those wrap pans in a bubble mailer and when i got it, it came with no damage to the eyeshadows.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 10, 2007)

sandwhich the pan between two square of cardboard and tape around that then wrap in bubble wrap. thats how i received pressed pigments and they were perfect.


----------



## aeni (Sep 10, 2007)

I just realized something - I have a crapload of empty pro-pan eyeshadow cartons - the MAC packaging.  Total amount of the empties are 162 complete boxes including the insert packaging to hold it together.  Let me know if you want any.


----------

